# Pct suggestion!!



## motley482 (Sep 23, 2014)

HEY FELLA'S,

So im starting my PCT today, im 3 weeks in after my last pin of 300mg test E....I ran 600mg of test E per week for 16 weeks....ive run hcg from day one and finished up this last week with 500ius EOD....

Now my question is: what are your thoughts on running just a 2 week PCT:

50/50 CHLOMID
20/20 NOLVA

initially was gonna do four weeks 50/50/25/25 clomid
20/20/10/10 nolva....but im feeling good am eating well and believe my recovery will go smoothly without much weight loss, plus id like to save my other half of PCT for next cycle....so any thoughts would be great thanks!


----------



## mistah187 (Sep 23, 2014)

Blood test will tell u if ur pct worked.


----------



## Bigwhite (Sep 23, 2014)

You feel good now but test is just clearing. The point of pct is to get natty production going again and that you won't know for over a month or so and then see how you feel...


----------



## grind4it (Sep 24, 2014)

My thoughts are; I would run the standard PCT protocol. Bigwhite is right; you feel good now but you need to be sure you restart your natural production. This followed by Blood work, Is a tried and true strategy, anything outside of this is uncharted water.


----------



## motley482 (Sep 24, 2014)

Ya good point fellas will run the standard 4 weeks then get bloods done....thanks for the insight


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 24, 2014)

Dont get blood work for atleast 2-3 weeks after pct. You need to let your levels equalize to get some what of an accurate reading. If your going to spend the time to actually pct than you may as well do a proper pct. Dont cut yourself short or it will all be pointless...which it almost is anyway lol


----------



## kkobras (Sep 24, 2014)

https://m.facebook.com/personalkobra


----------

